

Who Smashed the Laptops from Zucotti Park? - sp332
http://motherboard.tv/2011/11/18/who-smashed-the-laptops-from-occupy-wall-street-inside-the-nypd-s-lost-and-found

======
pasbesoin
And who is going to investigate and prosecute this quite evident, probably
felony property theft and damage (from the amount of theft and damages, if
nothing else)?

If "law enforcement" is going to engage in this level of hypocrisy, they
shouldn't wonder when they no longer garner any respect.

And those who "didn't do" this but continue to support the organizations that
did, become ever more complicit.

